# Phalaenopsis Hawaii Dragon Girl ‘Dragon Tree’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

I got this stem prop plant from Hamilton Orchids (of Apopka) at Redlands. It’s flowering from an old spike while developing a new spike. I love the neon violet colour. This is why I collect novelty phals because of these bright glowing colours.


----------



## Ray (Dec 20, 2019)

Impressive colors!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 20, 2019)

I think I need sunglasses for this one! Gorgeous!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

I should be a warning before opening! Sunglasses required. Do not look into the flower lol


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2019)

Such astounding color combo. I love Phals. because
they (or mine anyway) bloom just when I need that
shot of winter color.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 21, 2019)

lovely


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 26, 2019)

I see a new spike on the plant. More bright blooms on their way! 

Warning: put sunglasses on before opening new pics!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 8, 2020)

Other spike just opened.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 9, 2020)

Can you tell us more about your culture for his Phal?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi Linus, I just switched my novelty phals to semi-water culture. This means it sits on 1 cm of water, in a low plastic tray. Roots grow into them rather than in the air.
The bottom 2 cm is clay pellets, then bark mix perlite/charcoal (2/3rd of clear plastic pot), lastly toppe last 2 cm with NZ moss.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 14, 2020)

How should one, but not smile, uplifted by the vivid colours of these flowers...even in the grey, danish january whether!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks Jen. They do brighten my days. Here are some more in bloom now:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2020)

And the semi-water culture technique pic:


----------



## Don I (Jan 15, 2020)

Very, very nice.
Don


----------



## Just1more (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m facing a repot on recently acquired Phal Orchid World. This plant, in spike, has aerial roots about a foot long. If I top dress the plant with a thick layer of rather loose spag I could curl them round the top of plant under the moss. Do you experts have another solution to aerial roots?

Almost forgot...your blooms are so beautiful!!! Colors just pop!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice display! My favorites are: 1, 2, and 7  (though 4 and 6 also have something going for them!)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks! It phal season and many are in spike. 

For aerial roots, I wet them really really well during repotting and stick them gently into the pot.


----------



## Just1more (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you . I have the pot setting in a dish of damp spa g and roots covered with more damp spag. I’m waiting on delivery of Sponge Rock. Must mail order, no orchid nurseries around me.


----------

